# Lost Tug



## popedaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone been out to the lost tug lately,and how was it?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *popedaddy (1/11/2009)*Has anyone been out to the lost tug lately,and how was it?


The past few times that I have dove it, it was not holding much other than juvinile snapper and juvinile AJ's. Ivan and other recent storms have taken it's toll on the site. Not much of a tug left down there. And the sand is covering more and more.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The lost tug is mostly lost. Not much left of it.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I dove it about a year ago. it has colapsed on itsef.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

> *popedaddy (1/11/2009)*Has anyone been out to the lost tug lately,and how was it?




It is broken up into three pieces, none of the very big. The two times I was there last year, it was covered with "endangered" Red Snapper and like TP said, some juvenile AJs. The AJs we took would barely make the new 30 in limit. Still a pretty dive but not at all what it used to be. Might be worth a bounce if you were in the area but I would not make a special trip to it unless you just wanted to for nostalgia.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What it look like before Ivan? I've only been certified for about 2 years, so never got to dive it before Ivan.


----------



## popedaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

It was a nice dive. The tug was fully intact sitting straight up. You could swim right through it. I had never seen so many barracuda in such a small place in my life. I have seen them schooling on the reefs in the keys on a night dive where they were so thick that thy had to make a hole for you to get through. The last time I dove the tug they were on the surface and continued all the way to the bottom. There was a Moray eel in the wheel house that I thought was going to bite my buddy Riccie in the crotch when he swam over him. It was a near miss. I turned around and went back the way I came. No big fish but it was a nice dive that day.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *popedaddy (1/12/2009)*It was a nice dive. The tug was fully intact sitting straight up. You could swim right through it. I had never seen so many barracuda in such a small place in my life. I have seen them schooling on the reefs in the keys on a night dive where they were so thick that thy had to make a hole for you to get through. The last time I dove the tug they were on the surface and continued all the way to the bottom. There was a Moray eel in the wheel house that I thought was going to bite my buddy Ricci in the crotch when he swam over him. It was a near miss. I turned around and went back the way I came. No big fish but it was a nice dive that day.


Yep, it used to be that way. Not anymore:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Howed you get to dive it before Ivan Jon??


----------

